# Wife's Bike



## West is the Best (Mar 27, 2020)

I got a Huffy Nel Lusso  (Walmart) frame from a friend. It would make a good fitting bike for the wife. Bike riding is not a activity that my wife particularly likes. "Its too hot out,  my butt hurts, I don't like to use the gears"...I had my work cut out for me. I got a wheel set ; Shimano 3 speed hub, drum brakes, dyno front hub that can run a head light. Found a big comfy seat.  I had to go to a smaller front sprocket to make it petal really easy. I will need to shorten the chain.  The drum brakes are very nice. They stop smooth without grabbing. I will fit the basket and a cup/phone holder. Gotta have that phone within reach at all times..


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 27, 2020)

You would blow your wifes mind if you came home with a classic 1930s-50s
deluxe ladies balloon tired bike!  There's no way she could find an excuse out 
of riding classic American vintage style!


----------



## West is the Best (Mar 27, 2020)

This is step one in the process...


----------

